# Conduit Players of TBT



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to find out who all the conduit players are on TBT. So this topic Is basically just for trading FC's, finding out what other member play tcon(the conduit), and to get some fellow TBTers to play tcon with you.

Because of the trouble people are having following direction I have made a form for everyone to use when putting down their FC

TBT Name:
Name on The Conduit:
FC:
Wii Speak?:

TBT Conduit Players Chart
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><table><tr><th>
*Name on TBT</th><th>Name on Tcon</th><th>Friend Code</th><th>Wii Speak?
</td></tr><tr><td>John102</td><td>Serk</td><td>2793-8861-5826</td><td>Yes
</td></tr><tr><td>ryudo_dragoon</td><td>R*


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

<big><big>\~*\~*\~*\~*News and Announcements*~/*~/*~/*~/</big></big>
I have decided that the day of the big game with all the TBT Tcon players will be Auguts 21st! That is on a Friday so I should be fine for most people. I will send out pm's shortly to ensure that everyone gets the message. Done   

And everyone give a <big>BIG</big> pat on the back to Mr. ryudo_dragoon  for placing first in a competition at GameFAQs, he is the recipient of 1500 Virtual Console points, isn't he lucky?

<small><small>Everyone go after him during the big FFA we're having on the 21st</small></small>

pokeboy is our newest member, make him feel at home everyone!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Reserve me a spot, getting TCON soon.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 20, 2009)

I gotta get my FC, one sec.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

FC:3352-2303-1150
:0


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

me! its in mah siggeh!


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys, also post your name in conduit so we don't get the players confused.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm Serk in Tcon.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm Serk in Tcon.


i will whup your ass you little liar


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... *raises eyebrow*


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys..give us ur names.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> hey guys..give us ur names.


Stalker!!!!!!!!!! o______0


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

FC in the box on the side
<-


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the  conduit ryudo.... >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, why didn't you say you meant IGN?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..IGN?
im sorry..i fail to know what that means...like...the site?
also when are we going to play?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Game Name...
I could play now. 
Private room or WW?
It seems we have a good number of people.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

umm....sure..ill go get on and add you and you get on and add me and then we add everyone else and wait for them to get in on our room?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, you host. D:


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

table updated


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

okay
get on right now!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> table updated


My alt's name is R


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Where was everyone? T_T


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry to say, allthough conduit is a good game, dont get me rong, but I think Cod WaW is a much better game.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Where was everyone? T_T


yeah where was everyone?
EDIT: yesh yesh yesh im purple!!!


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> sorry to say, allthough conduit is a good game, dont get me rong, but I think Cod WaW is a much better game.


Yes, and I think Halo pwns all, but this is not for discussing witch game we like better, but rather for the conduit players of TBT to get together and have some fun playing the conduit.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn 
fc: 4683-6324-1622 
=]


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> kalinn
> fc: 4683-6324-1622
> =]


so, erm, is kalinn your in game name on conduit?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> *S*orry to say, all*_*though * The C*onduit is a good game, don*'*t get me *w*rong, but I think Co*D* WaW is a much better game.


Then why post? >_>


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh ya.. 
original eh?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yes, very.

hey, anyone want to play right now?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough cough*
Eh?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughcough*

time to pop some plasma up yo ass fow.

*gets on wii*


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

i might join after my chores.... idk 
im kinda scared to play with you guys.. 
i heard you people are reallly good


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> i might join after my chores.... idk
> im kinda scared to play with you guys..
> i heard you people are reallly good


ryudo is, I suck.

ryudo, you never joined =(


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

I might buy the game


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were full. =(

So I joined Dragoon for some Team Objective and damn, why the hell are people so crappy when it comes to working as a damn team? ._.
I have the freakin' ASE, shoot the guy that's trying to kill me, don't let him kill me and return it. >_>
If wii speak worked with random people, I'd be calling a lot of people idiots. :r


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it only works with friends?

I didn't know that...

edit:i'm gettin on if anyone wants to join.....


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in about 5 or 10 minutes i will


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

meh, the game started glitching....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> meh, the game started glitching....


No wai. :0

*looks up vocaloid 'cause he has no clue of what the hell it is*


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

I have TCON, i'll give my FC in a moment.

ADDED: 4640-6825-0822

ADDED 2: My TCON name is "Mogwai"


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I have TCON, i'll give my FC in a moment.
> 
> ADDED: 4640-6825-0822
> 
> ADDED 2: My TCON name is "Mogwai"


added to the table   

we need to have a team match.....


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to have one right now i'm in., slayer or objective?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, i mean the people of tbt with tcon, i think someone made a thread for it don't knoe if it happened though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Who wants me on their team?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Who wants me on their team?


Well we us three can just play a free for all, unless john and I can gangbang ryudo?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with that...... if it's done virtually. ;D
Just need to eat Dinner first.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the conduit.. i think my rank is 16 or 17 or so


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. xD

Sooo... John, banana, and stardust against me in a TR match? :s


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo you on? i wanna play.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

actually bananaoracle wanna play?


----------



## hotdogcandy (Jul 20, 2009)

I have it!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo get on pwease!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

I still want a team match with everyone against me. :<


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

actually nvm..i cant


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not gonna jjoin this match, I'm trying to get a rayquaza with some good IV's, and it's not working so well, so until I get one I'm playing pokemon.....

although,I might join the game halfway thrugh if I get a good IV'ed rayquaza...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

Has the match started yet or do you guys still need me?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

So... now it's just me and banana? :/


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

actually ill join! just post when!


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo did you ad me on your alt?

everyone add me


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo did you ad me on your alt?
> 
> everyone add me


i did but you have to add me


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will in a bit.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo and banana..can you guys start now??


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ryudo and banana..can you guys start now??


reply please... >_<


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ipod, if you want we can start a game and then ryudo will join.

just tell me what type of game you want


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ipod, if you want we can start a game and then ryudo will join.
> 
> just tell me what type of game you want


free.for.all.boi.
also.get on now.NOW.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, imma add you then get on.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

No, Team Reaper, you guys against me. 

Every time I post, this dies. T_T


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> No, Team Reaper, you guys against me.
> 
> Every time I post, this dies. T_T


we were just fighting...

he left though  :'( 

anyone up for a game?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Make the room. :v


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Make the room. :v


meh, two people isn't enough, join a regional or something, no let me join first so I won't be with all the masters of the game.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's funner with masters.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

I added you john.

Where are you guys, it says your both offline? Have you added me yet?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

im kinda down right now, i joined a marathon gameat18 miinutes, got killed a minute later, then got in the spawn glitch thingy, I just shut my wii down -.-

and no, i haven't added you yet.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

Okie dokie, just let me know whenever you want to play a game.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Okie dokie, just let me know whenever you want to play a game.


i probably will once I add you. Go join a a regional, or world battle and I'll join up with you.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill join too.. 
may you add me? 
=] 
and hopefully you suck like you said. haha 
i dont want to be the worst one on there


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the more the merrier =)

ok, I'll add both you two right now, then I'll go enter a room, you guys just join me.

edit, I'll wait for bannana's post first.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good 
thanks


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okie dokie spaminookie!

ADDED: I'll add you too kalinn, we'll join up with john in a moment.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, I'm going to go add you guys now, then I'll play for about thirty minutes, then I got to go brawl with teh chubsterr


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGH i cant! =[ 
my dad just told me to do some chores.. so i wont be able to get on.. 
sorry =[ 
maybe next time or later or something..


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, are you playing yet? I can't find you.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay nvm i finished the chores super quickly! 
im getting on now! 

well can you still not find john?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

I just finished dinner and no I couldn't see him, unless his name is Serk which I think is Ryudo's name.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I just finished dinner and no I couldn't see him, unless his name is Serk which I think is Ryudo's name.



Serk?
I'd never choose such an ugly name. 

Whenever I hear Serk, I begin to hear "Still more fighting" from FF7. xD


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow kid we know halo is good but did u think we are talking about the 360?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I just finished dinner and no I couldn't see him, unless his name is Serk which I think is Ryudo's name.


his name is serk... hahah


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about you irks me... just something...


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome?


Btw, it's "awhile," not "awile."


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Thaddaeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

oh, lol serk is a stupid name.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> oh, lol serk is a stupid name.


Lol.
Serk makes me think of Turk which makes me thing of the FF7 mid-boss song. :s


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


serk makes me think of someone who doesnt know how to say "search" 
lol


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thaddaeus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sighs*

you obviously don't know how to tie stuff together, so let me speel it out for you.

1)You come in here and spam that cod is better that tcon
2)I reply that halo is better than both but that has nothing to do with the topic
3)Therefore I regard you of someone with a low intelligence because you obviously didn't see the point of my post.

and guys, thanks for all your love towards my nick.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

oh and I was on tcon pwining noobs for a good thirty minutes, I just didn't see any of you guys....

here were my placements for the three matches I played

The first one was that ase football thing, I got the ase for like 20 seconds then die, then this other guy get it like a minute and all the other idiots are shooting him from behind and being unsuccsesful. So I finally decide to cut him off at the stariway and shoot him with teh smaw while he's jumping. He dies, then I try to go over and get the ase and I find I couldn't get it because it was halfway in the air, so after a while I decided it was no good. So the rest of that match I just killed all the noobs who were too stupid to realize that you couldn't get the ase. Yeah I came in 2nd that match, I had the most kills though =D

The next two were just quick matches and I came in second one, and first the other.

oh and sorry for the double post.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 20, 2009)

You better be sorry for double posting, my feelings are hurt!!! :O

So, are you free now?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> You better be sorry for double posting, my feelings are hurt!!! :O
> 
> So, are you free now?


to tell the truth, m lack of sleep is catching up on me now..so.......I............think..................I'll.............................go........................................to

*falls asleep*


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

is this game any good?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Sleep is for babyz, and wolf eats babyz.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Sleep is for babyz, and wolf eats babyz.


darn you use my sayings against me ryudo! You shall rue the day you messed with THE MIGHTY SERK!

bum bum bum.......

*goes to play pogeymonz*

I still aven't gotten that good IV'ed rayquaza.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see you coming at me I think I read the name Jerk but I then realize it's only Serk. 
Jerk=on my roster and pretty good

You go play pogeymonz and I'll watch disturbing videos on youtube and watch Bleach. :0
Search Happy Fruit on youtube and watch the translated version. xDDD


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

any1 going to answer my question?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> any1 going to answer my question?


<big><big><big><big><big>:0</big></big></big></big></big>

Fun Wii FPS with good, addictive MP and short SP.
Get it if it's your kind of thing but you might hate it.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> is this game any good?


it is amazingly amazing


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it worth getting?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id say so. 
just depends on what kind of games your into.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

i like how it looks, i might get it. hmmm...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 20, 2009)

Conduit fc: 0603-4036-5587
Name: Reedstr i guess that i will just add everyone so just to let you know if you are on the list then i am adding you


----------



## Stardust (Jul 21, 2009)

my fc is: 3180 - 4035 - 8780

im in the high gold ranks  I'd also  count myself pretty good as i've scored on a 6v6 pentagon capture the ase marathon.

I've added everyone here


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol Kalinn's ac:cf town's name is the same as my conduit's name xD


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 21, 2009)

captaj12 said:
			
		

> lol Kalinn's ac:cf town's name is the same as my conduit's name xD


Thats because its his actual name  <_<


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I updated the table with whether you have wii speak or not, so please tell me. I also made a form for all the new people joining so I wouldn't have to nag them about giving me their in game name.

Ok, so I've noticed we've got 11 players, that means we almost have enough for a full game. So, I was wondering if you guys wanted to do some sort of game with all the conduit players of TBT. Yeah, we'd do like a few team matches, a few free for all's, and just have a good time. All I want to know is when is it good for you guys to play a game, and what would you like to do?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 21, 2009)

i have wiispeak


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn. I want this game, as soon as I get I will play with you guys


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds cool john, and yes I have wii speak.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

yes, i have wii speak. 
and lol with the yo momma name


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 22, 2009)

Sir
No Wii Speak
2579-0910-5179


----------



## John102 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool, we have 11 FC's, once xela gets tcon we'll have a massive free for all with people only from TBT.


----------



## Phil (Jul 22, 2009)

just to let you know i have wii speak as well


----------



## Stardust (Jul 22, 2009)

everyone add me? nobody has added me yet


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Cool, we have 11 FC's, once xela gets tcon we'll have a massive free for all with people only from TBT.


ya that sounds like a lot of fun! and i have wii speak!

edit: looks like we have 12 people! and so we need a date... i dont care the date, not this weekend and probably later in the day like 6 or later. but i can do earlier if thats what we are going to do


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 22, 2009)

Anytime is good for me. :s


----------



## John102 (Jul 22, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, this is going to be so awesome, luckily since this is an AC forum most of us already have wii speak so that'll only double the fun! Alright, so yes, now it's time to pick out a date, I'll go around PM'ing some people about it, and hopefully we'll get a time and date set.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 22, 2009)

Anytime should be good for me , i'm looking forward to this. Finally, something to look forward to this summer!


----------



## John102 (Jul 22, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Anytime should be good for me , i'm looking forward to this. Finally, something to look forward to this summer!


yup, it's going to be uberly fun!

hey, you wanna join a game right now?

bah, everyone goes offline when I ask for a game of tcon.

I'll be on if anyone wants me.....


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

um i play but i will come back and post my stuff later


----------



## Princess (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone up for a match right now?
I'm leaving tomorrow soooooooo...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll play you cryin.....if you can actually play this time :O


----------



## Princess (Jul 22, 2009)

Um..I posted that HOURS ago..can't anymore)':


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 22, 2009)

No worries, I don't want to even play right now.

I'mm tooooo happpppyyyy


----------



## Stardust (Jul 23, 2009)

everyone add me?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 23, 2009)

Not yet, i'll add you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 23, 2009)

I added everyone.
*goes to watch Bleach*


----------



## Stardust (Jul 23, 2009)

anyone for a game?


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

Stardust said:
			
		

> anyone for a game?


awww, you caught me at exactly the wrong time, I have to go do some stuff now, do you think we can play later tonight?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Stardust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much later


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

Stardust said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8:00-9:00ish est


----------



## hotdogcandy (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone want to play with me?


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm getting the conduit soon :-D


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 25, 2009)

woot got it today =)


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 25, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> woot got it today =)


FC info perhaps?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

I WILL GET THE GAME SOON


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, invitations were sent for my tcon bash, I just need to get a date and time set, so you peeps need to decide amongst yourselves which time and date are the best for you guys, I can get on at any time so don't worry about me.


----------



## Phil (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont mind what time 
just keep me inform on what day it would be
and ill be there 

edit- ill keep checking here for updes every once in a while


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty much anytime is good, preferably a weekday.


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, so, me,ryudo, and cooler are good for almost anyday, the tricky part will be the time however since we have a few different time zones =/


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got your PM, John. I'll try and register all of the friend codes on the first page later today. As with times, I'd like to play late afternoon/evening/after-dinnertime in some timezones.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 27, 2009)

Im gonna be gone all next week so pretty much anytime this week.


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

alright caleb, crying darkness can't be on until the 31 because she's on vacation, so that only leaves us like friday and saturday before you leave, so it'll probably be after you come back..


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> alright caleb, crying darkness can't be on until the 31 because she's on vacation, so that only leaves us like friday and saturday before you leave, so it'll probably be after you come back..


Friday and Saturday are good though.


----------



## Princess (Jul 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> alright caleb, crying darkness can't be on until the 31 because she's on vacation, so that only leaves us like friday and saturday before you leave, so it'll probably be after you come back..


its...cryINdarkness
IN
I-N
EYE EN
NOT ING


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever cryingdarkness


----------



## Princess (Jul 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sgkjzsdfh
fine..jhon


----------



## kalinn (Jul 27, 2009)

lolol 
but ya, any day is fine with me.. 
i have some doctor appts comin up.. but those are more in the morning...
but we will see when it gets closer i suppose


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that name.

@kalinn cool, so if I can get enough people to respond Saturday might be the day.


----------



## Princess (Jul 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
okay then jhon.


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cryingdarkness are there names for the ranks you get on tcon? I just kall my rank the silver eye with the thingy over top of it.....


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds awesome, i'm in.

As for the date, any day but the 15th of august (and maybe a few days after that). I'm getting my Wisdom teeth extracted and will mostly be drugged out and in pain for a few days.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 27, 2009)

well i am fine for any day except i am leaving this saturday  if you have to do it thats fine. and i will be gone for a week


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 27, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my wifi is down at the moment but once it works again I'll get you guys my fc


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in this tournament at game faqs and I just finished first round in fourth(bottom three out of nine are dropped) and I'm worried about the second round. :s
If I win I get 1500 wii points. >


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok, well, we're most likely not going to have a full game guys, but we'll get close

ryudo, if you win you will send me a 500 point vc game as a gift.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I WON THE FFA TOURNAMENT!!!!!1!!1\1111!!11!1211!
I had 25-15 with second having 21-??.
That was one epic quick match.
The USP45 and frag grenades were my keys to success... and a helluva large amount of luck. ;D

Well I get the prize in there days because Fluxus needs to buy a points card and death to all moochers(except me). D:<


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I WON THE FFA TOURNAMENT!!!!!1!!1\1111!!11!1211!
> I had 25-15 with second having 21-??.
> That was one epic quick match.
> The USP45 and frag grenades were my keys to success... and a helluva large amount of luck. ;D
> ...


so i guess you're not sharing, figures.  T_T


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D8<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQhvNb-UF3s
This was recorded by F5in (Sin of Fatal Five) and you only see my a few times. :<


----------



## John102 (Jul 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i saw you like none in the video, all I saw was your name killing people and you at the top of the score board. Man, if any old good halo players played this game they would pwn all.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you only see me twice and Sin kills me each time. :<
Lol, no.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

Updated first post with TBT Tcon player chart, updated second post with news and announcements.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a feeling for once, I can actually beat Ryudo but we'll see.....


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> I have a feeling for once, I can actually beat Ryudo but we'll see.....


lolololololololol, if we all go after him he'll die eventually. Unless he uses his hacked account.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz

I meant by myself, all of us together will own him endlessly.


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that yet.......

Naw, I dont think you can own ryudo by yourself, maybe a few times, but the majority he'll get you i think.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 30, 2009)

Zomg, I learned how to get outside of the map on Bunker. :0

And to the above posts, bring it. >:]


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the game now


----------



## John102 (Jul 31, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I have the game now


Fill out

TBT Name:
Name on The Conduit:
FC:
Wii Speak?:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 31, 2009)

Tomorrow I will do it


----------



## nang1 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi guys just to let u know im 1 of the conduit players on TBT

heres my fc: 4383-0384-5147


----------



## nang1 (Aug 1, 2009)

TBT name:nang1

The conduit name:NANG1

FC: 4383-0384-5147

wii speak : yeah


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

nang1 said:
			
		

> TBT name:nang1
> 
> The conduit name:NANG1
> 
> ...


good, more people   

thanks for filling out the form btw.


----------



## nang1 (Aug 1, 2009)

yr welcome.then wen r we gonna play ?and who should i add ?


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

nang1 said:
			
		

> yr welcome.then wen r we gonna play ?and who should i add ?


everyone who has a friend code on there, but if you don't feel like doing that then just add me for tight now.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Aug 1, 2009)

nang1 said:
			
		

> yr welcome.then wen r we gonna play ?and who should i add ?


The plan is to get everyone to play on Friday, August 21.


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 1, 2009)

Well when I played Ryudo in Mario Kart he did win 75% of the time, but we'll see. I'm fairly confident in my TCON abilities.


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Well when I played Ryudo in Mario Kart he did win 75% of the time, but we'll see. I'm fairly confident in my TCON abilities.


Ryudo uses his wii as his computer, his aim has gotten so good you'd have to be the best tcon player out there to beat him. Now a good Halo player would be able to whup his ass.....


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my hit rate percentage in TCON is 19% so....BRING IT ON!!!!!

The hit rate doesn't matter, it's the kill rate that does.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 1, 2009)

Halo doesn't do *censored.2.0* on TCON. I don't see it using motion controls. Sooo... nope.


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Halo doesn't do *censored.2.0* on TCON. I don't see it using motion controls. Sooo... nope.


the motion doesn't really change anything too much imo, except for the grenades, everytime i set my nunchuck down i accidentally throe one.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 2, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have about a 30% hit rate with a 2.5ish kill/death rate. :S


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a .000001 hit rate and a negative 3000 kill rate =D


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

TBT Name: pokeboy
Name on The Conduit: PokeBoy
FC: 0131-0423-7429
Wii Speak?: neigh


----------



## Princess (Aug 4, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um..no I think is ur account name?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

so does any one want to play?


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> so does any one want to play?


Alright I updated the table with you in it, and sorry, my wireless router is down and we've yet to get a new one.....but I'll usually be glad to play a game.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

no one wants to play?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry but, bump


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2009)

if i have time i will play tommorow


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2009)

hey any tips on how to pass mission 3 where you first run into the drudge?


----------



## John102 (Aug 5, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> hey any tips on how to pass mission 3 where you first run into the drudge?


Shoot then hide,shoot then hide, and repeat.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2009)

but they keep coming


----------



## John102 (Aug 5, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> but they keep coming


Are you at the end part where you're by some kind of memorial or something?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2009)

i passed it already, i just decided to run in and shot/grenades. then after that i had to fight off a whole lot of them at the end i died 5 times, i counted



any1 want to play, i played it nearly all of last night until my laptop died, forgot it was off charger


----------



## John102 (Aug 5, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i passed it already, i just decided to run in and shot/grenades. then after that i had to fight off a whole lot of them at the end i died 5 times, i counted
> 
> 
> 
> any1 want to play, i played it nearly all of last night until my laptop died, forgot it was off charger


you played it on your laptop?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a usb connector


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 8, 2009)

My GB team, Pink Unicorns, just beat the 3rd ranked highest GB team, knocking them down to seventh. >
In reality though, TEC is better than the current top clans, the others just got a bit more xp.
PU FTW?
I'm Fairy btw. :3


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 8, 2009)

my wi-fi connector malfunctioned, idont know the reason for this but it mite be because of me playing ALL night and that it was hotter than the sun


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2009)

forget that.

i just got wii speak earlier today and my connection is stronger than ever. i'm hooked to my neighbors, they said it was alright.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue_Alain

tsunami

3996-5049-3014

No Wii Speack


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

who wants to play?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

Me


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

ok ill be on in a sec


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

Let me add you


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

i added you


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

You here


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

i was trying to join it said you were off


join me im playing a public game


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

ok


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

im going to lobby


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

Create a game and will join it


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

Poke???


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

created


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2009)

Good Game


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 12, 2009)

good game indeed

lol, i was eating after deaths.



i was distracted at the beginning my dog started to bark


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 17, 2009)

what does stopping power do?


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> what does stopping power do?


Stopping power?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 17, 2009)

i looked it up

Stopping Power (One hit kills) - Earn the "Campaign Award" Achievement / Complete all single-player missions.

i completed all missions earlier today, Hard


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright, it seems I have added the majority of you here.

If you don't have me either look in my sig or the front page of this topic for my info.


----------



## John102 (Aug 18, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Alright, it seems I have added the majority of you here.
> 
> If you don't have me either look in my sig or the front page of this topic for my info.


Yeah, I'll add some of you later in the week, this thread is kinda dead though.....


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 18, 2009)

ya sad


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 19, 2009)

THEN LET'S REVIVE IT THEN!!!!

When is the tourny happening again? I just need to add pokeboy and I have everyone here.

EDIT: Alright, pokeboy has been added.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 19, 2009)

wanna play? and i dont know


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Aug 19, 2009)

Me is not interested in these kinds of shooting games Sorry fer yeh.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 19, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> Me is not interested in these kinds of shooting games Sorry fer yeh.


Evil


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 19, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you already on the main page? I'll add you regardless then.

I'd play you know but all the painkillers i'm on make me teh sleepyz.


----------



## John102 (Aug 19, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> Me is not interested in these kinds of shooting games Sorry fer yeh.


lol, then why post? Now you're either just spamming to increase your post count, or just stupid.

And the FFA is the 21st at around 1:00(est) I'll send out pm's on day before and the day of the giant FFA.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 20, 2009)

would any1 even be playing?


----------



## John102 (Aug 20, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> would any1 even be playing?


dunno, I'm sure, me ryudo, you, and banna would, not sure who else would though....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Aug 20, 2009)

Bump.
I've been playing a lot of private matches.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 20, 2009)

well i cant find any 1 to play. except for this one person who kept trying to use the glitches. and blue alain


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 20, 2009)

=O you has the conduit too pokeboy!!!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 20, 2009)

i had it for awhile now, do u have it?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 20, 2009)

who wants to practice ?


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 20, 2009)

i am going to play, yay it stomorrow


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 21, 2009)

bump


just over an hour now


----------



## John102 (Aug 21, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> bump
> 
> 
> just over an hour now


Yup, I forgot to PM all the people :'(

But, if you're here, then you're here and you can play.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 21, 2009)

i thought you did


----------



## John102 (Aug 21, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> i thought you did


just sent them out, short and sweet =D


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 21, 2009)

soooooooooooo. its time


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 21, 2009)

awwwww i missed it i was asleep! are we still playing haha, i forgot it was 1 eastern time so it was 9


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 21, 2009)

there........................was..............................nothing


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 28, 2009)

POKEBOY ! Good Game


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! you were good.




actually when i joined your game i didnt expect a hacker to be on the opposite team.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 29, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> Thanks! you were good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , we were 3 against him.I already saw normal Players doing videos of their wifi games and he came and ruined everyones fun.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 29, 2009)

stupid people


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 29, 2009)

Who wants to play?


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the conduit =3

I have WS  and ill put up my FC later


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm starting to think that I might want the game. My mom is pretty strict when it comes to ratings, though.

She hates shooters, and may not let me have this game. I'm 15, but the fact that you're using "realistic" rifles or whatever might make this game seem inappropriate. The blood doesn't help either. I mean, she lets me watch shows like "Hell's Kitchen" so the language shouldn't be a problem.

:/ I'm not sure what to say to try and convince her. My dad would probably find this okay for my age, but my mom is strict. If I can't convince her maybe I'll just save up and get something else.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think that I might want the game. My mom is pretty strict when it comes to ratings, though.
> 
> She hates shooters, and may not let me have this game. I'm 15, but the fact that you're using "realistic" rifles or whatever might make this game seem inappropriate. The blood doesn't help either. I mean, she lets me watch shows like "Hell's Kitchen" so the language shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> :/ I'm not sure what to say to try and convince her. My dad would probably find this okay for my age, but my mom is strict. If I can't convince her maybe I'll just save up and get something else.


lol, hells kitchen. The cooking stinks, but the curses are awesome.


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mom plays dat game lol


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessss, this is all pasrt of my aster plan to make you all tcon players MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadness, no help.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

who wants to play?


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, since brawl is dead, what better thing could fill it's spot? Plus we could actually talk to each other online =0 THINK OF THE TRASH TALK POSSIBILITIES!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

Isn't TCON teen? And the guns are all alien-like?


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 31, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> who wants to play?


ME!!!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have wii speak?


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUS FEWL!


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Isn't TCON teen? And the guns are all alien-like?


Meh. It was rated 16+ for England, so it's high T. When I first got Brawl she had to overlook that before I could get it, lol.


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 31, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> who wants to play?


my FC is:2106-7098-7222


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAI! NO BRAWL?!?!?!

Tell you mom it's not bad, and go ask Bacon Boy about it, I think he said he had some problems like that with his mom.


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He actually got it?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

i got wii seak now


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm not wasting 30 bucks for that. Its only for the conduit currently now anyway.

You would also hear my mom yelling.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10min im in a middle of a game


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nintendo-Wii-Speak-Microphone-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ310164770300QQcmdZViewItemQQptZVideo_Games_Accessories?hash=item483742cdfc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 31, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok once your done add me and tell me your FC


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, dont trust it.


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought stuff from ebay before. It took a little while for it to be delivered, that's it.


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have bought it with animal crossing, it's save you ten bucks.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


screw that. My sister's friend won a Xbox360 and what came in the mail was a picture of it. 

also, bcb, we gotta make a time to brawl.


----------



## bcb (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That... sucks.

My schedule's gotten busier since I've been doing try-outs for the soccer team. I could probably brawl you in between 11:00 a.m. and 2:00 p.m. though tomorrow.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have school? 

11 it is.


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still haz a week left of vacation  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle: 

lol, i feel sorry for alecks lookin at this and knowing he doesn't have this awesome game.


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it that good?  I have 9 more days. 

well, wii sports resort should be coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im done and i added you


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

Guy's, there's an FC chart on the first post, go look at it if you want to know someone's FC


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

if you look closely, robo's info isnt there


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

When you kill someone on wifi does it say "you wre killed by ___"?

i has some ideas <


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> if you look closely, robo's info isnt there


Oh, I need his info...

@xela, kind of


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

Then my name will be "yo muzzah" no questions asked


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Then my name will be "yo muzzah" no questions asked


are you playing?


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, sports tryouts for fall are two weeks before school starts. School starts for me on the 8th.


----------

